# Posting - Will the CF move a Hot Tub?



## derek.roach (9 Jun 2011)

Hi all,

I've been enjoying the forums for some time.  You've answered lots of my questions.  I've got a new question I'm hoping you can help with.  

Does anybody know if the CF will move a hot tub when you get posted.  Also will they move heavy duty shop tools (like a 1500lb metal lathe)?

Thanks in advance,

Derek


----------



## kratz (9 Jun 2011)

You need to read the current IRP policy manual. I spent the better part of today doing so.
Yes, I would think they will move the hot tub, as they pay for the disconnect/hook-up of it.
There are maximum weight limits for moves. The package has the tables.


----------



## derek.roach (9 Jun 2011)

Thanks very much for the reply.  I'm not expecting to be posted until next year so I don't have a copy of the IRP manual.  Do you have an electronic copy or a link to where it can be found online?

Derek


----------



## Occam (9 Jun 2011)

Canadian Forces Integrated Relocation Program

9.1.03 Weight entitlement may come into play - you might have to go to custom funds to cover extra costs.


----------



## derek.roach (9 Jun 2011)

Thanks.  Looks like I've got a little light reading ahead of me.  

As always I'm impressed by the knowledge of the forum.  You guys are a great resource.

Derek


----------



## derek.roach (10 Jun 2011)

It seems like the following three sections of the IRP apply.  It's unclear what things might be considered to be ineligible for inclusion in the definition of HG&E but as they specifically mention hot tubs later on I'm pretty sure they're eligible.  I wonder about the lathe.  Does anyone know if there's a copy of the HGRS contract available?

Section 1.4  Definitions
Household Goods and Effects (HG&E) 

The personal belongings, including the furniture, household effects, 
household equipment and personal effects of a CF member and dependants.  
*They do not include those items specified not eligible to be shipped due to 
their hazardous nature or where excluded by Departmental relocation policy 
or otherwise restricted by household goods removal tariffs of the HGRS 
contract*



9.1.03 Weight entitlement

The Department will arrange and pay for the cost of packing, loading, insuring, shipping, storage in transit (SIT) (within limitations), unloading and unpacking of authorized HG&E.

Core benefit
Weight up to a maximum of 20,000 lbs/9071.94 kg excluding packing and crating.

Custom benefit

Any extra charges when large articles are moved on a weight dimensional basis, or a cubic basis, or with surcharges; and
Any weight in excess of 20,000 lbs.
Personalized benefit
When all custom funds have been expended.

NOTE: Weight will be based on the combined shipped and stored HG&E.



9.2.02 Preparation for transport

Custom benefit
Items that require special attention and/or preparation as specified by the contractor which are not covered by HGRS contract (ie pool table, piano,* hot tub*).

Personalized benefit
When all custom funds have been expended.


----------



## Occam (10 Jun 2011)

I would say contact a moving company or Base Traffic at your location - Base Traffic has a list of approved movers, and they cycle through the list assigning households to moving companies on behalf of Brookfield.


----------



## Pusser (10 Jun 2011)

I have a shop full of machine tools (although no one tool weighs 1500 lbs) and they can be moved under IRP.  The only issue of concern here is your total weight.  You are limited to 20,000 lbs from core funding.  Above that, you have to dip into custom and personalized funding.  The only things we tend to not move are hazardous materials some things outside the realm of family household  goods.  For example, we shouldn't be moving material associated with your private business ventures or excessive amounts of construction or hobby materials (there is a limit to how many concrete blocks and boards you can move under the auspices of "shelving" or your garage full of hot rod parts).  However, these things are difficult to regulate unless they are truly excessive.

To give you a comparison, my family of four had enough furniture and effects to add up to  about 19,750 lbs at my last move (that was shaving it a bit close).  I did not move any major appliances, but I did move my entire wood shop (table saw, drill press, jointer, planer, much light lathe, compound mitre saw, router/shaper/spindle sander, scroll saw, mortising machine and numerous hand and portable power tools).  I've also managed to move a fair amount of fairly valuable wood (i.e. a garment box full - construction/hobby material?).


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (11 Jun 2011)

...where's the punchline ?..  :nod:


----------



## MMSS (18 Jun 2011)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> ...where's the punchline ?..  :nod:



You mean like asking why he needs to move his time machine?


----------

